# Front left axle seal



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Any ideas my seal is torn apart trying to get it out i might be doing it wrong i dont know but i was working on it for like 20 minutes and it seems like its glued in...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

did you try using a long screw driver and prying it on the other side using the diff case as a base? You probably did but I don't know what else you could do. I have to do mine this weekend.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> did you try using a long screw driver and prying it on the other side using the diff case as a base? You probably did but I don't know what else you could do. I have to do mine this weekend.


Yeah i have i tried little picks too.. pliers,needle nose.... lol i guess i gotta keep picking


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use a seal puller works great


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

just use a really big screwdriver flat head and you have to hit it hard side ways and it will come ou tcause when i change mine i was there for over an hour lol.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Got it out. Now my upper a arm bushing i replaced it and it still has play in it... lol this broken force never ends


----------

